# Transfer Money from UK to UAE



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello UK People,

Do you know a reliable and Express way to receive money from UK? What is the best method ? I searched on the from it's only threads open for sending money form UAE to UK only. Your Suggestions much appriciate. 


Transfer via Bank
Western Union
Xpress Money [http://www.xpressmoney.com/]


----------



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Hello UK People,
> 
> Do you know a reliable and Express way to receive money from UK? What is the best method ? I searched on the from it's only threads open for sending money form UAE to UK only. Your Suggestions much appriciate.
> 
> ...


Try Currencyfair. I found them really good.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Also RationalFX. You will need to set up an account, which will take maybe 10 minutes of your time online, and it should be approved in 48 hrs or so. Very easy to send money, good rates and a number of options depending on your specific needs.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for your Reply AS100 & BigAndyD


----------

